# Programar Variador de Frecuencia ABB ACS150



## Nez (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola Foro, la verdad es que soy un novato en esto de programar variadores de frecuencia y pues he leído un poco el manual el cual me explica como conectarlo, lo que no se me da muy bien es programarlo ya que necesito controlar un motor trifásico con el, no se si algún miembro de la comunidad ya tenga experiencia, que me pueda ayudar y guiar para cumplir mi proposito.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2013)

Y ya lo conectaste, que quieres hacer con el?

fotos?


----------



## Nez (Oct 24, 2013)

Si ya lo conecte, y estuve viendo que trabaja en 2 modos en local y remoto por lo que estuve probando el local es para controlarlo manualmente mediante el panel de control del vareador, pero lo que yo quiero es automatizar el motor cuyas especificaciones adjunto en una imagen, y pues en local logro que arranque, y con el potenciometro subo o bajo su velocidad, cambio de giro y paro, hasta ahí todo bien  pero cuando cambio a modo remoto me aparece un error A5011, ignoro como programarlo en remoto, la acción que quiero que haga es que se posicione en un punto en especifico gire y pare y así consecutivamente 7 veces, luego que quede girando a una velocidad constante durante cierto tiempo pare en la posición especificada gire y pare 7 veces de nuevo, no se si se podrá programar corrígeme si estoy mal. el proyecto es para el llenado y vaciado de moldes de un porta lingoteras tipo carrusel el cual adjunto en la imagen  para que te des una idea del proceso.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 24, 2013)

hola a todos los del foro, te recomiendo que estudies tu secuencia y definas la colocación de censores que activen y paren en las posiciones que deseas ya que hasta donde tengo entendido, puedes lograr lo que quieres pero solo con señales de activación y des-activación dirigidas al variador de frecuencia, puedes utilizar un timer para definir los tiempos de arranque, también puedes agregar un censor de ciclo completo y activar a otro timer para que gire constante durante x tiempo, es decir generar la secuencia externamente y el variador solo controlar la velocidad, arranque y paro.


----------



## Nez (Oct 24, 2013)

Quieres decir que solo utilice al vareador como un driver y el proceso lo lleve a cabo con otro dispositivo, mmm no se por ejemplo con una placa de adquisición de datos o un plc, de ahí que envié mis señales para activar la marcha paro y cambio de giro.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 24, 2013)

en resumidas cuentas si, aunque se puede generar una secuencia sencilla sin tanta complicación e inclusive desarrollar una tarjeta con reles pequeños, que vayan generando tu secuencia conforme a la señal de los censores que utilices, razonalo en una hoja de papel y ve dándole forma, revise el manual de tu variador y es muy versátil pero no vi forma de que por si solo puedas generar la secuencia que quieres.



puedes utilizar un contador programable para contar las vueltas (ciclos completos) y enlazarlo con tu circuito checalo.


----------



## Nez (Oct 28, 2013)

Disculpa trate de hacerlo funcionar por señales, a lo que me encontré que se pueden hacer pruebas de activación mediante este diagrama de conexión, pero cuando trato de activar marcha no me funciona, para esto lo pongo en local, no se si alguien me pueda ayudar interpretar la primera parte de conexión, como yo lo veo el apantallamiento, la entrada analógica y la tierra van trensadas,  corrijanme si estoy mal


----------



## AVILA (Oct 29, 2013)

hola al foro nuevamente, que tal Nez lo de la tierra de la conexión analógica no es necesario puente-arla lo que si es necesario es que si utilizas la tensión de salida (24V) del variador entonces hagas un puente entre GND y el común de nuestras entradas de señales, si utilizas una fuente externa entonces conectas el negativo a dicho común y el positivo a las diferentes entradas para cada acción, obviamente pon el variador en remoto.


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 29, 2013)

con un rele programable puedes hacer las secuencia y el sensor que cuente las vueltas y te sale mas económico que un plc. si el motor mantiene una velocidad constante no hace falta el potenciometro.


----------



## Nez (Oct 30, 2013)

Que tal a todos, miren lo conecte de esta forma, es diferente de  el primer diagrama de conexión que les mostré, no se si este mal o con el tiempo cause problemas,pero de este modo funciono, aprecio mucho las opiniones de todos.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 31, 2013)

que tal Nez, considero que no es lo correcto sin embargo si esta trabajando así no creo que tenga problema que lo dejes así, estudia ahora tu secuencia y trata de generar un circuito que cumpla con lo que buscas, en su defecto enumera dicha secuencia y publicala para ver si te podemos ayudar a desarrollarla.


----------



## Nez (Oct 31, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la observación, en verdad aprecio la ayuda, ahora a desarrollar la secuencia 

Oye tengo una duda, el vareador puede controlar 2 motores?, por ejemplo uno lo quiero para el giro del porta lingoteras, y el otro para una banda transportadora.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 31, 2013)

que tal Nez, yo trabajo en una empresa donde se usan diferentes variadores de frecuencia y en ningún caso he visto que los utilicen con dos motores simultáneos, los variadores detectan varios datos que procesan para controlar la velocidad, la aceleración, la inducción generada al des-acelerar, la corriente que el motor consume en todas estas actividades he inclusive en el par de arranque, por lo que no sería recomendable utilizarlo para dos.


----------



## Nez (Nov 1, 2013)

Disculpa AVILA, dirás que te hago muchas cuestiones, espero no te molesten, bueno la duda es la siguiente, ya te había comentado que el vareador funciono pues entre comillas "correctamente", cuando lo prendo y activo la marcha por medio de la señales de entrada, la velocidad sube hasta los 60Hz, ajuste las otras 2 señales de velocidad para que por medio de la señal 2 bajara la frecuencia a 40Hz, luego la siguiente señal a 15 HZ y ya después corto la señal, lo que pasa es que cuando quiero volver activar el vareador se me atonta un tiempo, no responde de inmediato, es eso normal?, solo veo que el indicador FWD empieza a parpadear mas rapido.


----------



## AVILA (Nov 1, 2013)

que tal Nez, *checa en el manual* el tiempo de aceleración, es probable que este muy alto, también lo conocen como rampa de aceleración, checa datos en la placa del motor y corrige los datos que estén fuera de rango ejemplo: potencia del motor, tensión nominal, par de arranque, etc. todos estos datos si los ingresas correctamente al programa del variador hacen correcciones y funciona sin problemas.


----------



## Maurobot (Ago 2, 2014)

*S*aben soy nuevo en esto de variadores*,* y eso pero me parece q*ue* al leer el manual me dice que tambien lo puedo conectar a dos lineas de 220 V en la parte del variador donde esta la L y la N *¿A*lguien podria ayudarme diciendo si estoy equivocado o no *por* fa*vor ?*...


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 2, 2014)

si el manual lo dice es cierto... quien va a decir lo contrario, algunos variadores pueden trabajar con dos lineas con salida trifasica


----------



## opamp (Ago 2, 2014)

Los de m/m hasta 5HP pueden conectarse con mono y sale tri. Fijate a cuanto se reduce la potencia de tu variador cuando lo conectas con monofasica en lugar de trifasica.


----------



## Maurobot (Sep 13, 2014)

Bueno y cuantos voltios le conecto en la (L) y el (N) porque en el manual dice 220 pero hasta donde yo sabia la (L) llava 110 y el neutro 0 me queda como resultado 110 voltios monofasico estoy bn o mal ayuda xfa


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 15, 2014)

conectalo a 220v no importa las letras... hay una explicación para eso con el voltaje de linea y el voltaje de fase.


----------



## Maurobot (Sep 15, 2014)

me sale un error  al momento de hacerle funcionar de forma remota A5011 dice nose q sera.... alguien q pueda acolitarme


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 16, 2014)

y que dice el manual? y que variador es?
el ABB modelo ACS350 dice que la falla 5011 es: el convertidor se controla desde otro origen , solución: cambie el controlador a modo de control local


----------



## Maurobot (Oct 18, 2014)

*H*ola me preguntaba si alguien sabe q*UE* pasa si utilizo un elevador de potencia de 110 a 220 para alimentar el variador asc 150 03E 04A7 2   q*UE* potencia debo utilizar en el elevador si el variador funciona adjunto datos del mismo


----------

